# Hey everyone up in Vacaville / Bay area / LA area



## Richard King 2 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi.   I had a fellow call me today named Phillip who lives down near LA and he was given a Bridgeport Mill.   He wants to rebuild the ways.  He  said he got a quote from that grinding company between LA and you guys...I for got their name and they quoted 1200.00 to grind 3 pieces he said...I am assuming the table,  saddle, and top of knee.  That seems pretty good deal to me.   He said he reads this forum.  I suggested he chat with you guys (kids)  and maybe drive up some weekend and meet at one of your monthly get together's.  I told him buying scraping tools for 1 machine is not practical....he brought up a skillzaw power scraper...I told him NO comment...lol

Anyway if your feeling charitable    help him out please..

Rich


----------



## benmychree (Sep 8, 2020)

We have suspended having meetings until the virus situation is more or less resolved, that does not seem likely to happen in the forseeable future.
John


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 8, 2020)

Ok I will tell him....Stay Safe     I'm headed to Oklahoma again to do some rebuilding  for a couple of weeks...masks required..


----------



## benmychree (Sep 8, 2020)

Dislike the mask, dislike the virus even more!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 9, 2020)

I have not had it and don't plan on GETTING IT!!!   People can be chicken little the rest of their lives, but unlike some I need to pay bills.

I am not going to do anything DANGEROUS!!  I was asking the group to help this guy... "asking"  not ordering....

I worked in Oklahoma for 3 weeks in July and I didn't get it.  The company I worked for never closed but they had all the employee's and their families take the test.  I had been sitting at home for 2 months.  I also just completed a class in Olympia Washington, , no one got it.   If people follow the rules...wash hands...wear mask, no hugs,,,,lol,,,etc.   in my opinion and others who attended won't get it.  To each his her own.  I have another class in October, those students aren't afraid as we plan on following the rules.  I will be doing another one in Burbank CA in November.  I figure I would have a better chance of getting mugged down there then catch anything.  Or walk into a riot.  That class will happen unless the CA governor closes down the state.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 9, 2020)

Not many of you tough ones left, Rich!  I have only heard of one person who I know who has had it, he is over 90 years old and in poor physical condition, he caught it from one of his caregivers, he has recovered; around here, it seems, as elsewhere that Hispanics are a high percentage of the cases, few of them seem to appreciate taking precautions, and may live in situations with lots of other folks


----------



## Janderso (Sep 9, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Dislike the mask, dislike the virus even more!


Dislike the fires too


----------



## benmychree (Sep 9, 2020)

For sure! No sun here --- not smoky at ground level 'tho and the weather folks seem to think the smoke will go away soon, at least for now --- At least, no tornadoes or hurricanes with tidal surges!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 4, 2020)

I need one more student to attend the BURBANK CA Class we now have 5 and the Host.   We will require everyone wear a Mask, take temp every morning, follow all rules of protection for the Virus.  Everyone will be asked the same questions you are asked at the DR office and sign a form guaranteeing that.   Note we did a class in Olympia WA back in August and we followed the rules and no one got sick.  
The class is November 14 - 18.   I flew from Minneapolis to Seatlle, wore a mask from the step into the MSP airport until the step off the airport in Seattle.  I will do the same protocol  for this trip and class.   No experience is needed to learn to scrape machines, just be mechanically inclined and able to read a micrometer and dial indicator.  I can supply all the tools.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 5, 2020)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY    We now have 5 ---  so I will teach the class..... Still have room for a few more....  Thanks


----------



## extropic (Oct 5, 2020)

Richard King 2 said:


> I need one more student to attend the BURBANK CA Class we now have 5 and the Host.   We will require everyone wear a Mask, take temp every morning, follow all rules of protection for the Virus.  Everyone will be asked the same questions you are asked at the DR office and sign a form guaranteeing that.   Note we did a class in Olympia WA back in August and we followed the rules and no one got sick.
> The class is November 14 - 18.   I flew from Minneapolis to Seatlle, wore a mask from the step into the MSP airport until the step off the airport in Seattle.  I will do the same protocol  for this trip and class.   No experience is needed to learn to scrape machines, just be mechanically inclined and able to read a micrometer and dial indicator.  I can supply all the tools.




Is there room for one more in the Burbank class?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 5, 2020)

You bet there is....email me Richard@handscraping.com and I'll sign you up.


----------

